
Interesting logos are being replaced with boring ones - muzani
https://boingboing.net/2018/12/13/interesting-logos-are-being-re.html
======
mc32
Except for 'Balmain', the rest became worse with the transition to bold sans-
serif. The worst was Burberry's, it's like they now manufacture OEM car parts
or something.

~~~
theoh
I'm not sure. In each case it's a transition from slightly pretentious and
kitschy lettering to more-or-less carefully calibrated typography.

More people have the visual literacy to appreciate typography now than did 20
years ago. Maybe it's preferable to go with a more refined, subtle form of
visual comm.

~~~
mc32
I disagree. Rather than pretentious, I’d say style and individual character.
The new logos remind me of the aborted redesign Gap went through (JC Penny as
well).

These pretty much all look very generic. Something a machine shop in Indiana
would pick for a font. Only one old logo/typeface did I find looked dated
because it used a ‘toy’ typeface.

~~~
jhbadger
The main thing is to get rid of the absurd typefaces that look like
handwriting. It's print. Those just don't belong.

~~~
mc32
None of the replaced logos had “handwritten” typefaces (I’m thinking Coca-
Cola, which by the way, it’d be brutal, if thry changed it like Pepsi-Cola
did). And I don’t think this ‘neu bauhaus’ look works for any but one.

------
jobigoud
Can these still be called logos?

